# [SOLVED] My reset switch becomes POWER switch.



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have Asus P5Q se plus mobo

I can only use the Reset button to boot my PC.

I think i've connected the front panel wrongy.

Can anyone tell me how to connect it properly?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My reset switch becomes POWER switch.*

Check the diagram below (can also be found in the manual)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: My reset switch becomes POWER switch.*

the asus P5Q has a beautiful little white connector called Q-connect; are you using that ? its labeled very cleary where to connect that too

other than that I strongly suggest your have a look at the P-anel header connection diagram in the motherboard manual for your board (asus download page)


----------



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: My reset switch becomes POWER switch.*

Thank you! It works. Haha.


----------

